# Extra appendage help



## Necromorph (Oct 13, 2011)

I'm doing a costume of a Slasher Necromorph from the Dead Space series.
I'm having some trouble with the arm... thingies. 
Image here

See those scythes coming out of the palms of the hands? I've got those pretty much designed, I just need to know the best [and cheapest] way to approach them. 
I'm going to have them so they are strapped to the palms of my hands, my lower wrist, and my lower forearm just before the elbow.

I'm just having trouble with how to make it look all boney and fleshy. I was going to do a posterboard cut out for the "skeleton" of it and cover it with high density upholstery foam, then carve the foam with an electric knife. I just don't know what to put over it. Will Paper Mache stick to it? Or will the mache just fall off?
I want to cover it in liquid latex, but I'm afraid that will be very expensive :C

Any ideas? Any ideas by tomorrow would be great, since I'm heading to a town where there's a bunch of craft stores. [we have... wal-mart here, that's it]
Any help is greatly appreciated! <3


----------



## icyuod2 (Oct 27, 2009)

Carve em outta styrofoam. If your worried about strength, glue 2 pieces together with a wood dowel spine in the middle (1/2" ish)
anything heavier will be hell on the wrists.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I second the foam. Theres a tutorial on making giant horns from gardening foam on Youtube. It's light, and very easy to carve, the only down side is you'll have to be a little careful. And it's often on sale at the craft stores. Here's a link. At our Party city, they have a big bottle of liquid latex for $10. Some craft stores carry liquid latex as well, and you can often get a 40% or 50% off coupon from online.

http://www.youtube.com/user/indymogul#p/c/5B265891D5C020DC/41/SS79TD0n0M8

If you go with a blue or pink insulation foam, you should be able to seal it with a latex paint. You can shape the foam with a dremel, or router. And you can use scar putty at the bottom to make it look like it's coming from your hands. Indy Mogul has another BFX tutorial for making prosthetics look like they're protruding from the skin. I love youtube.


----------



## DeadMeat (Aug 12, 2010)

I've had good success with paper mache over styrofoam. Not sure how it would work over upholstery foam though.


----------

